# [S.F.D.W.] 30.06.06 Pizzaplauder !!!!



## Coffee (9. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> Wo man dich auch her hat





			
				Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Das muss ausgerechnet ein Schwämmchen sagen, das man als Pfennigartikel in jedem Ramschladen bekommt.
> Aber ich merk' schon, Du sehnst Dich danach, mich mal wieder zu sehen.



Scheinbar werden die ersten stimmen laut für den nächsten PIZZAPLAUDER. und deshalb rufe ich heute erneut auf:


*TERMIN:

Freitag 30.juni 06

19.00

Vecchia Osteria*

Bitte wieder kurz hier ne ansage machen wer kommt, wegen tischreservierung ;-)

Danke coffee


----------



## Riddick (9. Juni 2006)

Bin dabei, evtl. wieder mit der "halben Portion".  

Hoffentlich hält das Wetter etwas, damit wir draußen sitzen können. 

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sideshowbob (9. Juni 2006)

so nach einem kurzen check des wm-kalenders und der feststellung, dass mich folgende partieen:

Saudi Arabien - Spanien (Gruppe H)
Ukraine - Tunesien (Gruppe H)
Schweiz - Südkorea (Gruppe G)
Togo - Frankreich (Gruppe G)

nicht interessieren sage ich hiermit ZU!   und ich freue mich


----------



## Coffee (9. Juni 2006)

HALT!!! STOP ich habe mich im kalender verschaut *gG*

habs schon ausgebessert. muss ne woche später stattfinden. also den *30.6.06.*

grüße coffee


----------



## sideshowbob (9. Juni 2006)

bist du des wahnsinns      ... zu 90% spielt da deutschland im viertelfinale!!!!


----------



## Riddick (9. Juni 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> HALT!!! STOP ich habe mich im kalender verschaut *gG*


So nennt man das jetzt.  

Wo ist nur der letzte Beitrag hin verschwunden?


----------



## Coffee (9. Juni 2006)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> bist du des wahnsinns      ... zu 90% spielt da deutschland im viertelfinale!!!!



mir san radfahrer und keine fussballer ;-) man muss eben dann prioritäten setzen *gG*

@ riddick, der war hinfällig. lag aber wirklich daran das ich einen 60 geburtstag der an dem ersten termin gefeiert wird übersehen habe. und ich kann ja schlecht zum pizzaplauder aufrufen wenn ich selbst nciht kann ;-)

also jetzt steht ja der 30 als termin  

coffee


----------



## sideshowbob (9. Juni 2006)

ob das dann die italiener interessiert ob wir radler sind ist die andere frage ... wenn die nämlich gruppen-erster werden und ihr achtelfinale gewinnen ist an dem abend auch italien im viertelfinale ... das wird dann wirklich ne party beim pizzaplauder


----------



## Riddick (9. Juni 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> @ riddick, der war hinfällig. lag aber wirklich daran das ich einen 60 geburtstag der an dem ersten termin gefeiert wird übersehen habe. und ich kann ja schlecht zum pizzaplauder aufrufen wenn ich selbst nciht kann ;-)


Dann hättest Du ihn aber auch stehen lassen können - somit hätte die Sache nicht so 'nen faden Beigeschmack bekommen.  

Riddick


----------



## Coffee (9. Juni 2006)

sideshowbob schrieb:
			
		

> ob das dann die italiener interessiert ob wir radler sind ist die andere frage ... wenn die nämlich gruppen-erster werden und ihr achtelfinale gewinnen ist an dem abend auch italien im viertelfinale ... das wird dann wirklich ne party beim pizzaplauder



na siehste, udn dann würdest du ncihtmal das spiel verpassen da die dann sicher irgendwo einen tv laufen haben. also ruhig blut  

coffee


----------



## Mr.hardtail (9. Juni 2006)

Also ich meld mich auch mal an. Deutschland im Viertelfinale hin oder her, egal. Pizzaplauder ist besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrea35 (9. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich ja weiblich bin und Neugierde bei mir genetisch bedingt ist - ich stell das lieber selber mal gleich fest - bevor das wieder ein anderer tut *lach* will ich  mal wissen was Pizzaplauder ist???
mmmmh ich mag nämlich Pizza auch sehr gerne 
vlg Andrea )


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. Juni 2006)

Es kann manchmal so einfach sein: man isst Pizza und plaudert miteinander   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Andrea35 (9. Juni 2006)

reo-fahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Es kann manchmal so einfach sein: man isst Pizza und plaudert miteinander
> 
> MfG
> Stefan




Hallo  Stefan, 
da hast Du recht - aber ich frag lieber mal nach - man kann nie wissen  
vlg Andrea


----------



## SpongeBob (9. Juni 2006)

Joa, da Riddick mal wieder eine offizielle Ermahnung brauch, werde ich sicher auch dabei sein


----------



## Beerchen (9. Juni 2006)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Scheinbar werden die ersten stimmen laut für den nächsten PIZZAPLAUDER. und deshalb rufe ich heute erneut auf:
> 
> 
> *TERMIN:
> ...



wenn Ihr mich mitplaudern lasst, komm ich auch ...

hmmm und lecker Pizza essen 

vlG
Martin (Beerchen)


----------



## Coffee (10. Juni 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hättest Du ihn aber auch stehen lassen können - somit hätte die Sache nicht so 'nen faden Beigeschmack bekommen.
> 
> Riddick



man kann es auch komplizierter machen als es ist und überall nur verschwörung vermuten. lassen wir es doch nun einfach beim 30.6 und basta  

@ andrea, na wie reo schon sagt eben Pizzaplauder *gg* kommen und ansehen hilft.

@ alle, bisher fest dabei:

riddick + mini, spongebob, blacksurf, beerchen, sideshowbob, reo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Juni 2006)

muß mal sehen, ich geb an genau dem Freitag meine Studienarbeit ab. Da könnte es sein, daß der Weg von Erlangen nach Nürnberg schon zu weit ist, je nach körperlicher Verfassung   

MfG
Stefan


----------



## thaper (12. Juni 2006)

bin dabei.... wenn ich wüsst wo die pizzeria is aber dafür hab ich meinen spongebimbo...


----------



## speci-chad (13. Juni 2006)

Ich meld mich an wenn ich weiß wo ich übernachte (sponge meine schnecke?)...und wenn droppel auch kommt ...


----------



## SpongeBob (13. Juni 2006)

Das mit den Übernachten ist kein Thema. Dann laden wa Mikey und Schlumpi auch noch ein. Aber das mit Droppel? Ich weiß ja nicht


----------



## speci-chad (13. Juni 2006)

es war jan ich die rede das droppel bei uns übernachtet...sondern davon das er mal ne pizza mitisst...


----------



## rohbau (14. Juni 2006)

Ichs kanns ned sicher sagen ob ich da ned auf Montage noch bin  .

Würd aber gerne mit, kann ich da noch kurzfristig bescheid geben coffee


----------



## thaper (18. Juni 2006)

ok... habs heute erst wahrgenommen........... bin net da... bin noch mit der schule auf so nem ar***gef****** praktium auf ner haalig... schade...


----------



## SpongeBob (19. Juni 2006)

Sehr nette Ausdrucksweise....


----------



## showman (19. Juni 2006)

I kumm waschainli a.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Andrea35 (19. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> I kumm waschainli a.
> 
> Gruß Showman




Hiiiiiiiiiiiiilfe!!!!! Bringt jemand bitte ein Wörterbuch mit???
Fränkisch für Reichelsdorfer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beerchen (19. Juni 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> Showman schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fränkisch  
Quatsch ... das war Schwabacher Kauderwelsch  
.


----------



## Riddick (20. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> I kumm waschainli a.


Dann schau aber diesmal zu, dass Du Nina mitbringst, damit mein Junior 'ne adäquate Beschäftigung hat. Nicht, dass er sich von Dir wieder "verführen" lassen muss, 'ne riesige Pizza zu futtern.  




			
				Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hiiiiiiiiiiiiilfe!!!!! Bringt jemand bitte ein Wörterbuch mit???
> Fränkisch für Reichelsdorfer.


Wörterbuch für Reichelsdorfer? Können die überhaupt schon lesen?  

Ich empfehle daher von Langenscheidt: Fränkisch - Grunzlaute 

*duckundwech*  

Nee, war bloß Spaß. Hab' nur in jungen Jahren mit Reichelsdorfern nicht unbedingt die besten Erfahrungen gemacht.  


Riddick


----------



## showman (20. Juni 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Dann schau aber diesmal zu, dass Du Nina mitbringst


I schau amol.







			
				Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Ich empfehle daher von Langenscheidt: Fränkisch - Grunzlaute


Ey obachd aldä sunst fängst a boa. Bisd zwa gräßä wei i obä wei mä dich glännä machd wasi a  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Riddick (20. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Ey obachd aldä sunst fängst a boa. Bisd zwa gräßä wei i obä wei mä dich glännä machd wasi a


Du willst damit doch wohl nicht sagen, dass Du Reichelsdorfer bist?  

Riddick


----------



## showman (20. Juni 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst damit doch wohl nicht sagen, dass Du Reichelsdorfer bist?
> 
> Riddick


Um Gottes willen, nein   Bin scho immer Schwabacher  

Gruß Showman


----------



## Andrea35 (20. Juni 2006)

Riddick schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst damit doch wohl nicht sagen, dass Du Reichelsdorfer bist?
> 
> Riddick




Was gegen Reichelsdorfer oder wie???


----------



## Beerchen (20. Juni 2006)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Um Gottes willen, nein   Bin scho immer Schwabacher
> 
> Gruß Showman



Was heisst hier um Gottes willen  
Hast Du was gegen Reichelsdorfer  

ich kenn zwar nur eine Reichelsdorferin, aber die ist echt nett  

Gruß
Martin

//EDIT//
und schwupps ... hat mich die nette Reichelsdorferin beim Tippen überholt ...
genauso wie sie mich beim Biken überholt ...
.


----------



## showman (20. Juni 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> Was gegen Reichelsdorfer oder wie???


Öööhhmmmm, nö. Aber Schwabach is scho noch a bissl besser  

Werden dann wohl komplett antreten damit Riddick Junior net wieder alles voll :kotz:  wegen der kleinen Pizza oder so  
Gruß Showman


----------



## Riddick (20. Juni 2006)

@Beerchen

Ich werd' morgen wohl vorne fahren -  nicht dass ich sonst ausrutsche. 


@showman

Prima.  


Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andrea35 (20. Juni 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> Was heisst hier um Gottes willen
> Hast Du was gegen Reichelsdorfer
> 
> ich kenn zwar nur eine Reichelsdorferin, aber die ist echt nett
> ...




Bist durchschaut Beerchen  Also schluß mit der Schleimerei


----------



## Beerchen (20. Juni 2006)

Andrea35 schrieb:
			
		

> Bist durchschaut Beerchen  Also schluß mit der Schleimerei


...  ...  ...  ...  ...
da will man nur mal nett sein
...  ...  ...  ...  ...
und dann sowas
...  ...  ...  ...  ...
.


----------



## Andrea35 (20. Juni 2006)

Beerchen schrieb:
			
		

> ...  ...  ...  ...  ...
> da will man nur mal nett sein
> ...  ...  ...  ...  ...
> und dann sowas
> ...



Hey die Masche zieht ned


----------



## SpongeBob (21. Juni 2006)

Did kann ja wohl nich wahr sinn, dat iss ja hier echt voll die Smiley vergewaltigung, och nich schlecht


----------



## rohbau (22. Juni 2006)

@ All 
Am Tische dann sprachtechnisch die Zunge wieder einfahren sonst bringen die uns in der Tratoria noch Döner  Ach ne Ostaria oder


----------



## SpongeBob (24. Juni 2006)

*Blöde Frage, Dtl ist nun weiter und spielt im Viertelfinale. Das würde ich mir gerne anschauen. Gibt es in der Pizzeria einen TV zum gucken oder wollen wa das ganze auf 20.00 Uhr verschieben? Das wäre echt super!!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (24. Juni 2006)

SpongeBob schrieb:
			
		

> *Blöde Frage, Dtl ist nun weiter und spielt im Viertelfinale. Das würde ich mir gerne anschauen. Gibt es in der Pizzeria einen TV zum gucken oder wollen wa das ganze auf 20.00 Uhr verschieben? Das wäre echt super!!!!!*


Wir sind Mountainbiker und keine Fußballer.

Gruß Showman


----------



## Riddick (24. Juni 2006)

@Schwammbirne

Jetzt fang Du auch noch an, wegen dem Schei$$ Termine umzuschmeißen.   Das nervt langsam.  Ruf doch einfach 'nen Pizza-Dienst an, dann kannst Du Dir den Mist daheim anschauen.  

Riddick


----------



## Andrea35 (24. Juni 2006)

Oje oje oje dann frag ich lieber gar nicht !!!!!!   
Stimmt ich bin a bissi Biker und auch a bissi Fussballschauer


----------



## SpongeBob (25. Juni 2006)

Biken kann ich jeden Tag aber die WM in Deutschland werde ich net so oft erleben, also, hmm, aber was soll's, werde dann wohl zum futtern kommen, kann doch einfach nicht ohne Euch sein


----------



## Coffee (25. Juni 2006)

also tisch ist für 19 uhr reserviert, das bleibt auch so. der beamer steht im inenrn der lokalität und wenns schön ist sitzen wir draussen, aber evtl. so das man bequem durch die scheibe gucken kann ;-) und wers daham allein ogschaun will der soll halt danach kommen ;-)

kurzum, alles bleibt wies ist. 19 uhr vecchia ;-)

coffee


----------



## thaper (30. Juni 2006)

is für mich etz eigentlich noch platz am tisch? kann ja doch mitkommen aber das steht bis jetz nur im cine/roam/collective thread......


----------



## Riddick (30. Juni 2006)

Klar kannst Du kommen; bei mir ist eh ein Platz weggefallen.


----------



## blacksurf (30. Juni 2006)

logo komm einfach


----------



## Andrea35 (30. Juni 2006)

Mann hab ich schon Hunger!!!


----------



## SpongeBob (30. Juni 2006)

ich nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (30. Juni 2006)

bin satt.... hab dann noch im zug 3 kostenlose bier über mich ergiesen lassen.... eher unabsichtlich..... naja was solls war super stimmung dann noch^^ warn toller abend


----------

